# Concrete Footing, Lolly Column, & Microlam Beam Oh My!



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I have to dig a 30" x 24" x 12" deep concrete


Ayuh,.... Cut the hole in the slab with a demosaw, 'n bust it out with a sledgehammer...
Then a pickax, 'n shovel will get that little hole dug in no time...
Throw the waste into 5gal. pails, 'n tote it off...

Get the bottom, nice, 'n flat, true, 'n plumb,...
Then back fill it with bagged mix...
Maybe buy a bag of portland to sweeten the bag mix abit, seein's it's a footer...


----------



## management (May 29, 2011)

What if there is pipes running under the floor? It is in a basement bathroom.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

management said:


> What if there is pipes running under the floor? It is in a basement bathroom.


Ayuh,... If so, you'll be diggin' a Bigger hole to move the pipes...


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

*cutting concrete*

I have a couple column foundations in my future, too.

I settled on a hammer drill to score my concrete floor before busting it out for another recent project. I used an angle grinder with a diamond wheel and vacuum attached for a while but the dust was hideous and damaging stuff. I didn't want to create the mess (and also wasn't sure if the angle grinder was waterproof) of pouring water on it to keep the dust down. The hammer drill was slower but relatively cleaner. And that's cleaner compared to the floor covered with piles of dirt.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

your footing is 12" deep so is that 8" plus 4" = 12" or 12" under the 4" = 16" save some digging and concrete maybe, depending on what it is.
Usually you can do it in one pour.
How about rebar in it?


if it is a 4" floor now, we use jackhammer and 5 gal pails and carry upstairs or a couple of plastic totes out a window with someone outside.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

I am a little concerned that you are questioning the easy part of the remodel 

This footing is an odd size, but if you are questioning how to do this. I am sure you will have more issues later. Good luck.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

management said:


> According to the architects construction documents, in order to take out a load bearing wall on the 1st floor I have to install a concrete footing & lolly column in the basement as well as a microllam beam on the 1st floor.
> 
> As I go about taking on this arduous task I'd like to get everyone's advice and suggestions.
> 
> ...



I felt I should put a "thanks" on your post as I think that this is really the kind of post that this site was made for.

You have the design and you are going to do the construction based on that, I doff my hat to your sir.

All too often people post things like 'what size post and beam do use' or 'can I get some input as the design for this or that'.

I just find this very refreshing.

Andy.


----------



## management (May 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Your words are much appreciated.


----------



## management (May 29, 2011)

Due to work and busy with other responsibilities it took me a while to get back to this but I rented a Makita 27lb jackhammer and took the slab out. 

See here:









So I bought a shovel and started to dig down an additional 12" but I found a pipe with a small hole in it. I felt so dejected when I saw it and decided to turn on the water in the sink. No water came out the hole. I then built up enough confidence to flush the "empty" toilet. Nothing. 

So now I think it is a phantom pipe. I have no idea where it goes and don't have the energy to jack up the entire floor looking for it. 

1. What do you all think? 

2. Can I just continue to dig and just cut out the portion that is in the space I need? 

All I want to do now is put in this footing for the lolly column. The grand plans call for relaying out the bathroom but can't do that right now. It looks like the main drain doesn't come through where I am digging. I will continue to dig but just wanted to get the thoughts of others. 

See close up in this picture. Hole is in the center ish portion of the picture. There is dirt in there as well. 









Thanks.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

AndyGump said:


> I felt I should put a "thanks" on your post as I think that this is really the kind of post that this site was made for.
> 
> You have the design and you are going to do the construction based on that, I doff my hat to your sir.
> 
> ...


That is an excellent point Andy! Sure not the A typical footing column question here is it.

Mark


----------

